# here is the message I gor from OW



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't know why. It should never have happened. I was in a bad place with myself and thought that was the answer and I was so wrong. I wish it never happened for everyones sake. I hate that I hurt so many people. I'm disgusted that I let myself act like that and I am truly sorry


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

surprising

usually they parade themselves as being the better lover or blame you for not being able to keep hubby happy


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> surprising
> 
> usually they parade themselves as being the better lover or blame you for not being able to keep hubby happy



I thought the same thing too, maybe now I know something our R will be a little better now and not have triggers after triggers one can only hope.


----------



## survivorwife (May 15, 2012)

lovemylife26 said:


> I don't know why. It should never have happened. I was in a bad place with myself and thought that was the answer and I was so wrong. I wish it never happened for everyones sake. I hate that I hurt so many people. I'm disgusted that I let myself act like that and I am truly sorry


That was rather nice, all things considered. At least she didn't deny everything, like the OW did with my WS. 

"I never emailed him (I have copies), Texted him (whatever), talked to him on the phone (I have the phone records) or visited with him (He admit that he met her)" I'm betting her tune changes when my lawyer contacts her for a deposition.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

It's a start, maybe there's some hope for her after all.

Go NC, lifelong.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Better than my AP sent my wife. All my AP ever did was try to gaslight my wife into believing that she had misconstrued my AP's actions. Made my wife want to kill her even more.


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

lovemylife26 said:


> I don't know why. It should never have happened. I was in a bad place with myself and thought that was the answer and I was so wrong. I wish it never happened for everyones sake. I hate that I hurt so many people. I'm disgusted that I let myself act like that and I am truly sorry


Wow:

The OW is stalking me and spreading false rumors at the gym and in town.

As others have mentioned, usually the OW's think they are better than the Wife and they believe whatever negative pablum the cheating spouse spews about the faithful spouse.


----------



## oregonmom (Jan 6, 2012)

Sounds like what the OW said to me. As far as I know she has kept her word of no contact with my WH, so hopefully the same can be said for you. My OW did contact me tho a few weeks ago with "I hope you are repairing your marriage" and "god bless". Obvious fishing attempt, beware of that.

You are a better woman than I - all of the OW sweet talk and esp. the "god bless" really got my blood boiling. But I guess anything she would have said probably would have. At least we have the satisfaction that OW knows we are the better woman


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

oregonmom said:


> Sounds like what the OW said to me. As far as I know she has kept her word of no contact with my WH, so hopefully the same can be said for you. My OW did contact me tho a few weeks ago with "I hope you are repairing your marriage" and "god bless". Obvious fishing attempt, beware of that.
> 
> You are a better woman than I - all of the OW sweet talk and esp. the "god bless" really got my blood boiling. But I guess anything she would have said probably would have. At least we have the satisfaction that OW knows we are the better woman


Hope it remains like this.


----------



## oregonmom (Jan 6, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Hope it remains like this.


Thanks you guys, me too.

Just another word of warning, don't stop your monitoring. It is possible that she is trying to sweet talk you so you won't be so suspicious.


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

Translation: "See, I really am a good person! I hope you tell your H so he can think about what a wonderful woman I am. Hopefully he'll know our love was real, because sweet little ol' me wouldn't behave that way for just anyone!" 

Don't give her too much credit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm not giving her any credit. She was a w_____ back in the day and she still is one. The KARMA bus will come and get her one day.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

What I got from OW - when my WS told her that he was not leaving me for her, she called my home and left explicit details of their time together, posted on my family's facebook wall telling how she and him happily spent time together in a hotel room while i was mourning my dying brother, fat joke comments in texts and emails (and I am not fat), comments that I should just move on and they are soul mates, blah, blah....and I never once responded to her. I am torn about payback or keeping my silence now that she is settled back into her life as it was before with the same person as it was before. The only thing keeping me from doing so is my children. I care more about their well being than my moment of happiness. She is a crazy wh*^! I would just like her BF and family to see just who she is. She lives in another state, so it is easy for her to hide it all.


----------

